# Fisch u. Fang-Video



## Franky (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo liebe Leutz,

Henning Stühring bat uns um Veröffentlichung eines Fisch&Fang-Videos - selbstverständlich kommen wir dieser Bitte nach.



> Die FISCH & FANG-Film-CD - gratis im Novemver-Heft
> 
> Bei FISCH & FANG bewegt sich was: Dem aktuellen Heft liegt eine Film-CD,  abspielbar auf DVD-Player und PC, bei. Die Scheibe bietet über 20 Minuten Angelspaß pur: Heiße Drills, pfiffige Montagen, traumhafte Reviere und viel Humor. Mit dem November-Heft erhalten alle Leser die Möglichkeit, die Scheibe gratis kennen zu lernen. Danach gibt's die Scheibe exklusiv nur für FISCH & FANG-Abonnenten - Monat für Monat, und das ohne Aufpreis! Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben die Kurz-Clips auf dieser Website, auf der CD gibt's mehr bewegende Bilder und die Filme in voller Länge zu sehen.
> 
> ...




Hier gehts zum Video (4.007 kB)


----------



## Wedaufischer (24. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin #h,



> Henning Stühring bat uns um Veröffentlichung eines Fisch&Fang-Videos



Dieses Verkaufs-Video ist es nicht wert sich schlappe 4 MB runterzuziehen. Nur kurze Themen-Vorschauen, garniert mit dröhnender Musik. 

Sorry, aber sollte mal gesagt werden, bevor sich einer per Modem/ISDN das Teil zieht.


----------



## Rotauge (24. Oktober 2003)

Mmhm. Hab auch die CD. War dann wahrscheinlich eher ein Schnellschuss von F & F.
Werd mir bei Gelegenheit das Dingen reinziehen.


----------



## angeltreff (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rotauge _
> *War dann wahrscheinlich eher ein Schnellschuss von F & F.
> *



Ja, habe auch gelacht, als mir die Post meine Ausgabe brachte "...aha, Blinker hatte CD, wollen wohl nun nachziehen...".

Ich persönlich habe mir die CD noch nicht angesehen, keine Zeit für Filmchen. Ich will brauchbare Infos in der Zeitschrift, der "Multimediakack" stielt mir nur die Zeit.


----------



## Dok (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaube wir machen auch mal eine CD, aber eine die auf den heutigen Systemen auch läuft.......


----------



## Tiffy (24. Oktober 2003)

joh das wäre schön :g


----------



## Locke (25. Oktober 2003)

@Dok
Jau, das ist doch mal ein Vorschlag. 

Hab die auch CD auch gesehen und das Heft mal in den Einkaufswagen gelegt.
Zuhause angekommen, konnte der PC die CD nicht lesen. 
Schwub an die Playstation2, eingelegt, wollte diese das Ding auch nicht lesen?????????

äääähhhmmm ich glaub, mehr als nen Schnellschuss

Gruss Locke


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2003)

Auserdem gibts die besten Videos für Angler hier im Videoforum zum runterladen:
Garantiert von "normalen" Anglern ohne Schönung!
Wäre schon mal nen Gedanken wert, aus der Vielfalt des Boards ein realistisches Anglervideo zu machen.


----------



## Brummel (25. Oktober 2003)

Genau, und außerdem sollten viel öfter Sonderhefte erscheinen, zum Beispiel wie das eines nicht ganz unbekannten Boardies, das mir schon viele Gaumenfreuden beschert hat!  ;-))

Gruß  Brummel


----------



## The_Duke (25. Oktober 2003)

Nehm ich! Kauf ich!

Wäre ne feine Sache, falls das nicht zu viel Aufwand ist..;+

Die Member kommen doch ganz schön weit rum und schon allein die Treffen wären ne Video-CD wert


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2003)

> Genau, und außerdem sollten viel öfter Sonderhefte erscheinen, zum Beispiel wie das eines nicht ganz unbekannten Boardies, das mir schon viele Gaumenfreuden beschert hat! ;-))


Danke zum einen:m 
Und zum anderen: Kann ja alles noch werden!


> Wäre ne feine Sache, falls das nicht zu viel Aufwand ist


Das ist eines der Problemchen, aber kein unlösbares.
Da wirds dann aber auch drauf ankommen, in wie weit die Boardies bereit wären mitzuarbeiten.


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Oktober 2003)

Hi Thomas4711
Meine Mitarbeit ist euch sicher!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Forellenudo (26. Oktober 2003)

Hab da nur eine Frage: geht es da ums Angeln oder will uns da jemand eine neue Musik CD vorstellen?;+ 

gruß udo:m


----------



## angeltreff (26. Oktober 2003)

Schaut Euch mal das "Video" bei www.angelwoche.de an, dass können wir doch besser. )


----------



## The_Duke (26. Oktober 2003)

@ Udo

Wir alle müssen ein Lied singen!  Das Anglerboard sucht seinen Superstar und die CD wird dann gebrannt und an Angelvereine geschickt, die an ihren Gewässern ein Problem mit Komoranen oder Reihern haben :q...einfach am Gewässer abspielen und gut is! #6


----------



## The_Duke (26. Oktober 2003)

@angeltreff

Echt super das "Video"! Das hätte man selbst mit nem gemalten Daumenkino besser darstellen können 
Wenn das die Messlatte ist...klar geht das besser! :m


----------



## Forellenudo (26. Oktober 2003)

:q :q :q 

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## C.K. (27. Oktober 2003)

So einen Kübelböck haben wir auch schon, gell Udo???:q:q:q


----------



## Berger (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und kann eure Hetzerei nicht verstehen???;+  

Mir haben die Filmchen sehr gut gefallen, als kostenlose Dreingabe ist das die perfekte Ergänzung zum Heft. So sollte die Zukunft einer Angelzeitung aussehen!!!! Ich finds cool, während ich im Heft die Beiträge lese, gleichzeitig die Leute in Aktion zu sehen und auf www.fischundfang.de gehts dann weiter mit der Information. Das ist doch die Allzeit-glücklich-Rundumversorgung durch eine Angelzeitung - viel besser gehts nicht!

Angelfilmchen sind halt keine Hollywood-Streifen!!! Hier geht es um die Info - und die kommt rüber! 

Wenn hier nur unsachlich gestänkert wird (die meisten haben die CD noch nicht einmal gesehen:r ) ist das Forum wohl nix zum ernsthaften und sachlichen diskutieren????


----------



## Forellenudo (27. Oktober 2003)

@Berger

Ich hab sie gesehen und ich kann dir ruhigem Gewissen mitteilen das es viel viel bessere und infomativere gibt wie diese,schau im Board nur mal unterm Viedeforum,das sind filme von uns Anglern wo es richtig abgeht.

Aber wenn dir das gefällt;+ 

Nichts für ungut:m 

Gruß Udo 

Und Herzlich willkommen On Board#h


----------



## Forellenudo (27. Oktober 2003)

@chris

Du mußt es ja wissen,machst ja immer mit:m 

gruß Udo das ist der(zur erinnerung)der dir immer die Fische vor der nase wegfängt:q 


Gruß Udo#h


----------



## angeltreff (27. Oktober 2003)

@ Berger

Auch von mir ein Willkommen, auch wenn Dein Posting belegt, dass Du Dich noch nicht im Board umgesehen hast. Denn sonst kämst Du nicht so solchen Aussagen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2003)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Berger hier im Board. 
Sicher wird er seine Meinung nach ausführlicher Lektüre hier im Board ändern und dann auch wahrscheinlich die Aussagen verstehen.


----------



## Berger (27. Oktober 2003)

> filme von uns Anglern wo es richtig abgeht


Hallo, ich hab mich mal ein bisschen umgesehen. Als Angler will ich nicht nur spektakuläre Drills sehen! Ich finde die CD halt in der Ergänzung zu Zeitschrift so genial. Man schmökert in der Zeitschrift und kann sich dann die Akteure live anschauen.

Es ist halt gute Information, wenn man den Autor auch mal in Aktion sieht. Ich freu mich jedenfalls jeden Monat ab jetzt auf die CD! Im fischundfang-Forum sind die Filme des nächsten Heftes scon angekündigt. Aber ist klar, dass ihr hier im Forum die besseren Video-Spezis habt.:m 

Aber wenn ich an so maches Angelvideo denke (Blinker: Wir angeln auf Hecht...#u ), dann sind die von F&F schon stark über dem Durchscnitt!


----------



## Tim (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke, dass die CD auf jeden Fall eine tolle Sache ist. Die Musik a la Terminator 3 gefiel mir so aber auch nicht, und der ein oder andere Spezi schmunzelt wahrscheinlich schon ein wenig bei dem ein oder anderen Thema der CD ;-) 
Zu der Kompatibilität: auf der F&F-Seite wurde PowerDVD empfohlen, damit lief das Ding auch bei mir. 

Raum für Verbesserungen gibts also sicherlich, aber wenns das gleiche kostet gucke ich mir die bewegten Bilder von beissenden Hechten und Zandern doch gerne an. Bin schon mal gespannt auf das nächste "Kino-Highlight" ;-) ...

Gruss, Tim


----------



## Berger (27. Oktober 2003)

@Tim: SChön, dass hier endlich mal einer meine Meinung von der Fisch&Fang-CD teilt. 

Ich glaube, dass die CD demnächst Kult unter den Spezis wird.#v 
Der Böttcher und der Fuhrmann in Aktion - das war schon Unterhaltung vom besten!! Ich hab mich jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert. Im F&F-Forum steht, dass sie auf der nächsten Scheibe 'nen japanischen Meisterangler zeigen - trotz all' Eurer Kritik: Ich freu' mich drauf!!!!

Ist schon eine willkommene Abwechslung im tristen Angleralltag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2003)

> Ist schon eine willkommene Abwechslung im tristen Angleralltag!


Die FischundFang - CD oder das Anglerboard??:q :q 
Auf jeden Fall scheint ja die CD (ich habe sie nicht gesehen) zu funktionieren, im Gegensatz zur "Müllentsorgung" der Blinker - CD, als die ihre Restbestände verschenkt haben und sie bei vielen Usern nicht funzte.


----------



## hannes (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!
Mein Papa hat ja auch hin und wieder so eine Angelzeitung auf dem Tisch liegen und lesen tu ich auch dann darin. Aber irgend wie ist doch alles immer das gleiche. Egal welche Zeitung man nimmt.
Diese Video CD von der ihr hier schreibt finde ich jedenfalls voll hol. Da gabs schon so viele bessere Werbefilme. Ach wo ich grad bei Werbefilm bin. Muß man hier im Anglerboard nicht eigentlich Sponsor oder Partner zu sein um zu solcher Werbung zu kommen?
Hallo Berger sag du doch auch mal was! Du arbeitest doch bestimmt bei Fisch und Fang so wie du hier schreibst wie toll die CD ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2003)

Pressemeldunen veröffentlichen wir natülich auch dann, wenn sie grundsätzlich für Angler interessant sind. Dazu muss man kein Sponsor sein.


----------



## Tim (28. Oktober 2003)

@Thomas: eben.

@hannes: lese auch seit über 10 Jahren Angelzeitungen, viel neues und interessantes kommt da echt nicht mehr, aber ich könnte dass auch nicht besser machen. 
Aber: ein "nicht-negatives" Wort von Berger ist doch gar kein Problem, sonst dürfte man hier ja nur noch alles verbal in stücke reissen, bringt auch keinem was.

Mit der CD wurde das Rad sicherlich nicht neu erfunden, auch inhaltlich gibts für den erfahrenen Angler nicht neues. Aber dennoch denke ich dass die Sache Potential hat, sowohl für den Leser bzw. Zuschauer als auch sicherlich marketig-technisch für F&F. Und solange es nichts kostet ist es mir recht; die, denen die Cd nicht gefällt können sie ja direkt wegwerfen und haben auch nicht weniger als vorher. 

Ich bin echt gespannt wie sich die Sache mit der CD entwickelt. Man kann es auch so sehen:  F&F hat die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt, insbesondere das Medium Internet (also auch das Board als direkten Konkurenten zum Print-Medium. Ein Heft ist dem Internet in Sachen Aktuaität,Flexibilität und Darstellungsformen einfach unterlegen, zumindest in Sachen Darstellung bietet eine CD die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie das Netz.  Vielleicht fällt bald das Heft ganz weg, wär kein Thema auch die Artikel a lá Board-Magazin auf die CD zu pappen,spart auch ne Menge Geld... Die Zeitungen werden allgemein einen schweren Stand haben sich zu behaupten. Für uns "Konsumenten" kann Konkurenz nur gut sein.
Wie seht ihr das?

Tim


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2003)

Es wird immer Printmedien geben, weil viele Leute gerne z.B. eine Zeitschrift mit "auf den Pott" nehmen. Und weil letztlich das Lesen in einer Zeitschrift angenehmer als am Bildschirm ist (deswegen drucke ich mir das Magazin immer aus).

Auch ich sehe in der Geschichte mit den CD`s durchaus Potential, ob  es da aber nicht sinnvoller wäre, das einfach ins Netz zum runterladen parat zu stellen (man denke nur an die gesparten Kosten, statt x- tausend CD`s nur einmal den Link). Denn jeder F+F - Leser, der die CD nutzen will, muss ja einen Computer haben und könnte so also auch ins Netz kommen.
Und ob man jeden Monat zusätzlich zuden vielen Themen im Heft auch immer ein (einigermassen alle zufriedestellendes)
Video/CD/DVD hinbekommen kann, wird sich zeigen. Fisch und Fang hat da sicher kompetente Leute in der Redaktion, die das hinkriegen können.

Zudem sind die "Klienten" von Printmedien und Online - Medien nur teilweise deckungsgleich. Auch deswegen hatte das Anglerboard hat schon immer allen Verlagen Kooperationen angeboten, da das für alle etwas bringen würde und jeder das machen kann, was er am besten kann. Wenn die Verlage meinen, auch im Internet alles selber machen zu müssen, ist das ja nicht unser Problem.

Ich sehe keine "Konkurrenz" mit den Printmedien, da diese haben, wovon wir nur träumen können: Eine gut funtkionierende Redaktion und nicht nur so "Nebenbeimacher" wie bei uns. 

Dafür hat das Anglerboard einen grosen Vorsprung im Internet, wie oben schon gesagt: Print und Internet sprechen auch 2 unterschiedliche Gruppen von Anglern an. 

Die "Konkurrenz" besteht also für das Anglerboard nicht mit den Printmedien, sondern höchstens mit den Internetseiten der Zeitschriften - Aber da hat das AB ja seine Stellung schon bewiesen, so dass das eigentlich auch keine Konkurrenz ist.

Es wird auch zukünftig beides geben, Print und Internet (Gott sei Dank), und beides zusammen wird den Anglern dann insgesamt ein breites Infromationspotential bieten. 

Dabei ist zugegebenermassen Fisch und Fang meine favorisierte  Zeitschrift.

Und das Anglerboard wird weiterhin ein unabhängiges Medium von Anglern für Angler sein, indem jeder unzensiert seine Meinung sagen kann, solange er sich an die Boardregeln hält.


----------



## Tim (29. Oktober 2003)

@Thomas: welche 2 Gruppen von Anglern meinst du konkret? 

Bei mir ist es so dass ich Blinker und F&F im Abo habe, vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber so konnte ich mich 2 mal im Monat auf ein neues Heft freuen. Mit der Zeit kommt aber immer weniger neues, so dass ich überlege die Abos zu kündigen. Und das nicht zuletzt weil es wohl kaum eine Information gibt die man sich nicht auch (v.a. aktueller) im Netz, auch von Fachleuten, besorgen kann.

Ich sehe momentan auch nicht dass das Angebot im Internet die Zeitschriften existentiell "bedroht", zumal wie Thomas schon sagte einige Leute, vor allem die "Offliner",  ein Heft vorziehen. In Zukunft wird sich aber sicherlich einiges, wie ja bereits teilweise erfolgt, ins Medium Internet verlagern, und zumindest für mich kann ich sagen dass ich bisher nicht und so bald wohl auch nicht für irgendwelche Inhalte Zahlen werde. Es wird sicherlich nicht leichter werden, die Leser für einige € bei der Stange zuhalten.

Tim


----------



## Nick_A (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Tim

Du hast sicher Recht damit, dass es oft Wiederholungen bei einzelnen Themen gibt (inbesondere dann, wenn man beinahe ALLE Zeitschriften kauft und liest wie ich...ist aber ein Hobby/eine Spinnerei von mir). 

Es ist halt doch noch etwas anderes, wenn man "echtes Papier" in der Hand hält und immer wieder (an jedem Ort) auch ohne Internet hervorholen und umblättern kann !!!

Die Wiederholungen sind aber teils wirklich nervig...insbesondere dann, wenn vom gleichen Autor in verschiedenen Zeitschriften zum gleichen Zielfisch immer wieder dasselbe gesagt wird. Ich denke da nur an unseren "Raubfisch-Weltmeister" Dietmar Ismaisch !!!

Ich möchte weder Printmedien, noch das Internet missen ! Und das AB ist sicher die Crème de la Crème im Internet !!! :q 

Was mir aber wirklich noch fehlt, sind mehr Berichte im Fernsehen...bewegte Bilder sind doch gleich was anderes, als nur Bilder (gebannt auf Papier/Monitor) anzuschauen. Und leider bringt selbst Premiere nicht mehr den früheren "Seasons-Kanal", mit seinen überragenden Dokumentationen sondern nur ein paar alte Folgen von Seasons!

Und Hechtsprung.tv gibt es ja auch leider nur einmal die Woche :c ...aber auch nur dann, wenn Du entweder in Berlin wohnst, oder aber einen digitalen Satelliten-Receiver hast und es dann auf TW1 anschaust!

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Laksos (2. November 2003)

Nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub haben wir uns heute die Heft-CD von Fisch & Fang angeschaut. Laksine, unserem Jungangler und mir gefällt sie ganz gut. Dafür, daß sie künftig jeder Monats-Heftausgabe (für Abonnenten) beiliegen soll, finde ich sie absolut in Ordnung und gelungen. 

Daß sie auch Werbung enthällt, ist bei einem gewerblichen Produkt normal. Uns haben einfach die schönen Aufnahmen mit den Fischen, Drills und am Angelwasser gefallen. 
Von der Qualität, dem Umfang, und dem Inhalt, der ja die Heftinhalte ergänzen soll, kann bei einer monatlich erscheinenden CD nicht noch mehr erwartet werden. 

Meine letztes eigenes selbst erstelltes 39min-Angelvideo hier auf'm Board hat mich in gut 3 Wochen geschätzte 100 Stunden gekostet; ich weiß, was so kurze Clips für Zeit- u. Arbeitseinsatz bedeuten. Wenn F&F solche Video-CDs nun alle 4 Wochen ohne zusätzliche Redakteure oder extra Video-Fachleute raus bringt, kann vom zusätzlichen Aufwand in der Redaktion her wohl nicht mehr verlangt werden. Ein Vergleich mit einem separat verkauften "Profi"-Angelvideo sollte man sich  deshalb fairerweise verkneifen. 
Zur Musik: Mittlerweile hab' ich gemerkt, daß es gar nicht so einfach ist, für Video-Hintergrundmusik vernünftige freie Mucke zu kriegen. Mit prof. Musik der großen Musikverlage kann man da gar nicht mithalten. Oder die Ankläger sind nicht weit ... . Daher sollte man froh um jede Töne sein, die 'n bischen besser als "Kaufhausmusik" klingen. :q 

Die Scheibe als Scheibe dem Heft beizulegen, würde ich genauso machen. Vielen ist es doch einfach zu lästig, sich ewig lange Video-Downloads aus dem Internet anzutun. Und daß das Ding nur Abo-Heften beiliegt, ist den Machern nicht zu verdenken, ist doch verständlicherweise nur gute Werbung, neue Abo-Kunden zu kriegen.

Wem es zu lästig ist/zu lange dauert, sich den CD-Inhalt reinzuziehen, läßt es eben bleiben. Ich sehe die Scheibe nur als nette willkommene Ergänzung zum Heft. Das Heft wird nicht teurer oder der Heftinhalt nicht anders, also kann man das doch ganz entspannt sehen, wenn die CD einen nicht interessieren sollte. Wenn Leute kritisiert werden, nur weil sie eine positive Meinung zu dieser Aktion haben, find' ich das schade; das Board ist nicht von vornherein nur ein Motzforum, auch zustimmende Meinungen sollten tolleriert werden.

Auch wenn's für die Clips sicher ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt (wer hat die nicht für alles Mögliche auf Lager ...):
Wir freuen uns jedenfalls auf die nächste F&F-Video-CD!


----------



## angeltreff (3. November 2003)

So, nun habe ich mir am WE auch mal die CD reingezogen. Ich bin geteilter Meinung. Der Inhalt war amateurhaft (Musik, das Kameraklicken, die Rauhfasertapete), teils langweilig (Norwegen) ABER - kostenlos. 

Denn das Heft kostet immer noch das gleiche wie vorher. Also, ich habe kein Geld (zusätzlich) für die CD ausgegeben und genau aus diesem Grund kann ich auch nicht meckern. Schließe mich da Norbert an, wer es nicht will, der soll die CD weghauen. )


----------



## angeltreff (3. November 2003)

Noch was, "uns Uwe" und die Enten - köstlich. )


----------



## Tim (3. November 2003)

@Laksos: haargenau!


----------



## Locke (3. November 2003)

Muss meine Meinung hier auch revidieren.
Nach erheblichen Startschwierigkeiten konnte ich die CD nun auch mir anschauen und finde nur die Mucke schlecht. 

Zur Ergänzung zum Heft (ohne Zusatzkosten) kann EIGENTLICH nicht gemeckert werden, ABER
CD ins Laufwerk und nichts passiert, finde ich nicht gut. Das Problem sollte doch behebbar sein, das die ohne "extra"-Viewer geschaut werden kann!?

Fazit, auf PS2 lübbt die nicht, Mucke so lala und kostenlos, gerne wieder.

Gruss Locke


----------



## sebastian (3. November 2003)

weis nicht ich finde solche videos in heften auch nicht sonderlich toll. Wenn mal einer bei einem Angeltag die kamera mit nimmt und viel Tipps gibt und dann auch noch nen Hecht drillt und das ganze zu nem fairen Preis würd ich das eher kaufen also so ein Fisch und Fang 0 8 15 Video.
Allerdings hat mich das Tei neugierig gemacht und ich fahr jetzt mal zu meinem Angelladen und kauf mir ein Fisch und Fang


----------



## angeltreff (3. November 2003)

@ locke

Bei F&F im Forum wird das mit dem Nichtlaufen auch besprochen, da hat auch einer eine Lösung gefunden.


----------

